# Meet Atlas! - Gambian Pouched Rat!!



## ration1802

I picked him up yesterday from Lesley (ukpouchies.co.uk) 

I didn't have to pick which of the litter I wanted, this little guy just hopped straight into my hand and started cleaning away, perfectly happy. 













































So you can see his size against one of my adult girls - hes almost 7 weeks and she's almost 1 and a half years old.









































































He is THE most laid back rat I have ever met. He loves to just cuddle up and sleep on me, is very good about being handled by anyone and loves playing.

He does, however, hate when it's 'people sleep time' and causes an absolute racket rattling the bars of his cage. He's also not much of a morning rat and gives me the sleepy squinty eyed 'I'm sleeping leave me alone' look lollll. He makes me laugh - he's SUCH a character.

Thank you Lesley!


----------



## sarah19

*Re: Meet Atlas!*

oh my gosh i am so jealous he is amazing  congrats


----------



## ema-leigh

He is gorgeous!!!!  Now I need one of those haha, I didn't realize they could be as sweet as normal rats. Is their life expectancy/health similar to regular rats at all?


----------



## ration1802

As far as I know they are hardy animals, their main health issues are ringtail and seizures. As for life expectancy they can live up to 8 years in captivity!


----------



## Spoonrat

*squeals* He's gorgeous!!


----------



## ema-leigh

8 years, wow  they are so cute!


----------



## Capistrono

Is he a giant pouched rat? I've desperetly wanted one of those for YEARS. Does he live by himself or can he be housed with other rats?


----------



## ration1802

He is an Gambian Pouched Rat .. sometimes they are called giant pouched rats. He's not so giant at the moment though, lol.

You can house them in pairs from a very young age, I believe, but not always. They are equally as happy housed alone (with a lot of attention - this is what most do) or mixed sex pairs.

I'm trying to at least get him used to my domestic rats, simply because I don't want either of them to view each other as a threat when he's bigger.


----------



## Alethea

Oh wow, this is really making me jealous. I have always loved these big guys ever since I got into pet rats. They are amazing in that they grow up to 10lbs and have such a long lifespan, at least for a rodent. I have read so many stories about how good of pets they make and it makes me smile to know a fellow member has one and such a handsome young lad, at that ^_^ Good luck with him and I hope to see more pictures of him, he is absolutely amazing <3


----------



## Alethea

Also, I see you have the picture of him with your other ratties, they get along alright? I mean I know he is going to get a lot bigger then pet ratties, but it is awesome to think that they still get along <3


----------



## ration1802

This guy is growing like crazy. He's 9 weeks old on Tuesday and I've been interested in comparing his growth to that of a regular rat. Well ... he's putting on an absolute ton every week. I weight him every Saturday and get a pic of him with a can (for size reference).

Weight ;

7 weeks old ; 430g
8 weeks old ; 490g
9 weeks old ; 575g

Approx 10g a day! Talk about crazy, huh??

And for pics;

7 weeks










8 weeks










9 weeks


----------



## Sidders

Keep the pictures coming, I love him! Can't wait to see him all grown up. ;D


----------



## Zenia

Awwww! I would love one of these guys one day.


----------



## ration1802

If it's one thing I have learnt, although they are an awesome pet they are a very specialised one. The species isn't completely domesticated and they take a LOT of time, patience and experience. The only reason Atlas is as he is, is because he came from one of the most knowledgable breeders in the UK.

Already Atlas is really pushing his boundaries and likes using his teeth a little TOO much. It seems to be just very rough play right now but he's not yet sexually mature so lord knows whether I will have problems with him in a couple of months (neuuuuterrr  ). Luckily I am more than used to rat teeth - but someone who isn't would find him too much, I would think.

AND .. I've learnt that rats with pouches are BAD. I've just lost a foil overed chocolate (a wee one) ... into the little bugger's pouch. He won't give it up until HE'S ready either ... naughty boy!


----------



## Alethea

Daww I keep looking at this thread, trying to imagine what life would be like if I had one of those little buggers. They must be amazing <3


----------



## ration1802

11 weeks - 676g










I got him out after we finished christmas dinner and realised quite quickly that he likes stuffing .. as he was running around all over the place trying to get it and stuffing his pouches full. Cheeky little beggar


----------



## Alethea

*jealous face* Makes me want one even more.
He is adorable. Does he still get along with your ratties at his current size?


----------



## ration1802

He doesn't really get on with any of them. He will tolerate the girls running around him, but won't let the boys close and gets very defensive. He's unsure of them, not vicious.


----------



## Kinsey

What a handsome boy he is! 

I'm jealous, those have fascinated me since I found out about them. Ah well, some day when I get older I will get one, when I have time and money. 

I have two exotics that I'm saving for the Iwillbeoldandhavemoneyandtime list- a fox and a pouched rat. (at different times of course)


----------



## Alethea

Cannot wait to see more pictures of him


----------



## chi-moo

I <3 his ears! ;D


----------



## linda888

Oh. My. GOSH!! Those ears!! I like how they're gray...looks like you painted them  He is a doll!


----------



## psycho_ash

They get to be 10 pounds? You're gonna have one big baby there!


----------



## begoodtoanimals

Ration1802 said:


> 11 weeks - 676g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got him out after we finished christmas dinner and realised quite quickly that he likes stuffing .. as he was running around all over the place trying to get it and stuffing his pouches full. Cheeky little beggar


Does your mom know he was on the table amidst all these dishes?


----------



## DumansArk

Lol!!!

Running amid Christmas dishes or no, he is CUTE!!! =)

Keep sending pictures; Atlas is eye candy for those of us without a Gambian of our own...


----------



## lovinmyratties969

I think I'm in love. He is adorable. I especially like the pics of him snuggled up sleeping in your coat (first set of pics posted). I would love having a rattie with a longer life span as well.


----------

